# 69 spare tire/wheel question



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

On a 69 judge, is the wheel for the spare tire supposed to be a rally 2 like the other 4 wheels or a plain steel wheel?? Thanks


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The wheel & tire will mount face of the rally II down. The original rally II wheel will be a date coded small letter JA rally II. The tire was normally a black wall G70-14, no small letter Goodyear Poly Glas G70-14's or lettered Firestone Wide Ovals on GTO's till '70 models. A few '69 & 70 Judges were actually ordered with thin whitewall G70-14's.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you . I have a lot more questions when you get some time.


----------

